# Got another one to flower underwater.



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Arthraxon sp. Malaysia this time. Bringing this to Cavan, hopefully we can get a real ID on this plant!

Sorry for the fuzzy pic, but it just wouldn't come into clean focus. :wacko:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Pretty cool! Looks like a grass.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Great! I'm pretty sure this is really a grass (Poaceae).


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice! Looks like a _Panicum_.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

This is the stuff sold as "Arthraxon spec." in Germany, emersed:
























Emersed leaves up to 3 cm long. Hairs on the leaf sheath and along a row on the stem. Submersed leaves shorter (ca. 1-2 cm), no air bubble on the newest leaf. A fleshy, almost succulent herb. I think it isn't a grass but belongs to Commelinaceae (therefore not an Arthraxon, too). Not yet flowering. 
I haven't got the Arthraxon sp. 'Malaysia' (apparently not yet available here), but I guess this is a grass indeed, being clearly different from my stuff.

So there are at least 2 different plants called Arthraxon in the Aquarium hobby.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/....php?id=282&category=genus&spec=Sphaerocaryum

Cavan is a MACHINE when it comes to ID'ing these things!

Now, if we could only get the Arthraxon listed in plant finder as well as a link to the proper ID.. Bwuahaha, had to get my little mission in plantfinder life in!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

This one was actually a bit easier because I already had the fertile material and didn't have to go searching for help. I don't know a whole lot about grasses yet, so that was key.

Silent S?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Fair oh care EEE um?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think so. malla sen say?


----------

